# Neat Old Compound Bow



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I ain't got a clue and will be interested to find out who made that one too.

The grip looks something like a astro... but that is a guess fer sure.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm thinking Cupid. 
Try and look at the history section on this site, 70s compound bows. Also look at "The Arhery Guy" web page that Al Willis keeps. 
There were a lot of hybrids back then, people "frankensteining" parts and experimenting.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Do you mean Astro as in Carrolls?


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Astro bows was a different co. than Carroll and I was involved in MFG. Astros for for over 20 years and this is not an Astro, I say Cupid or Carroll.


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

The bow is a Browning, which at that time were made by Ivan Winder, Carrolls Archery Products.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Here are a few pic's of Carroll & Browning bows from archery history.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

I like the old bows!!!


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

gmherps said:


> I like the old bows!!!


x2 :thumbs_up


----------

